# Conger Anlandegerät



## ttomm (6. Dezember 2014)

Moin Moin,
ich hätte da gerne mal ein Problem und ne Frage.
Ich  gehe regelmäßig hier in einer Atlantikbucht in Spanien Angeln, vom Ufer  aus. Momentan gehe ich auf Wolfsbarsch und Plattfische in Ufer- bzw.  Strandnähe, aber nicht Sandstrand, sondern Felsen und Klippen, oder  Mole. Das Problem: Es beißen regelmäßig Conger (Meeraal) an. Und die  krieg ich nicht aus dem Wasser. Fisch beißt an, je nach Strömung ca. 10  Minuten Drill, mit allem, was das Gerät halt so hergibt, bis der Conger  dann am Ufer an der Leine hängt (Angel 3,5m, unter voller Spannung am  rechten Arm). Und dann wars das, keine Möglichkeit, ihn rauszukriegen.:c
Endet damit, daß nach einigen Minuten das schwächste Teil der Montage aufgibt.
Geräuchert oder auf dem Feuer ist der Meeraal sehr lecker, also würd ich ihn gerne mitnehmen.
Jetzt hab ich lange geguggelt, wie man das lösen kann, ohne Ergebnis.
Gaff  scheidet aus, da Fisch zu weit entfernt, selbst mit Verlängerung nicht  möglich, weil Angel in der rechten Hand und Gaff in der linken, bei  Annäherung an den Fisch zuckt der mit aller Gewalt zurück.
Gibt es da ein Gerät für? Hatte schon mal jemand das Problem?
Gruß,
Tom


----------



## ttomm (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Conger Anlandegerät. Was ist ein Seilgaff?*

Moin nochmal,
was ist ein Seilgaff?
Suchfunktion gibt nix aus, aber ich hab den Begriff gelesen bei einem Angelbericht, aber ohne Foto.
Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Conger Anlandegerät*

Das nennt man auch Flying Gaff. Der Haken, mit Widerhaken, löst sich nach dem man ihn gesetzt hat und hängt dann an einem Seil. Brauchst, so wie es sich liest, halt eine richtig lange Stange und eventuell einen Helfer.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Conger Anlandegerät*



ttomm schrieb:


> Endet damit, daß nach einigen Minuten das schwächste Teil der Montage aufgibt.



Laß mal überlegen, wie könnte man da vorgehen, ich hab's: Montage verstärken-Conger zerrt man raus. Zur Not schaltest du halt mehrere Meter 0.70er vor, entsprechend starkes Vorfach, stabiler Wirbel und dann holst du ihn von Hand hoch.


edit: Und laß dir nicht in die Pfoten beißen, daß machen die mitunter.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Conger Anlandegerät*



> Geräuchert oder auf dem Feuer ist der Meeraal sehr lecker, also würd ich ihn gerne mitnehmen.


Leider kann ich zur Anlandung eines Congers nicht viel beitragen, der einzige welchen ich jemals gefangen habe, wurde von mir einfach rausgezerrt.
Der Fisch hatte ca. 5 Kg und wurde gehäutet, wie man es auch mit einem Aal macht, dann gebraten.
Der Geschmack war allerdings enttäuschend, kaum Eigengeschmack und 
das Fleisch von der Konsistenz her wässrig und matschig.
Mit einem Aal wie man ihn so kennt, hatte der rein gar nichts gemein, dass hatte ich wohl so nicht erwartet?
Nach befragen einiger Bretonen stellte sich heraus, dass Conger auch dort nicht zu den beliebten Fischen in der Küche gehört.

Jürgen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Conger Anlandegerät*

Geschmacklich hat mich Conger auch nicht überzeugt, zumal die Biester, im Vergleich zum Aal, auch noch recht grätig sind. Angelandet wird er aber in der Bretagne z.B. recht häufig und man sieht ihn auch auf jedem Fischmarkt. Keine Ahnung, ob das Fleisch Räucherpotential hat. Der TE kann ja mal berichten.#h


----------



## zokker (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Conger Anlandegerät*

Geräuchert hab ich mir mal ein Stück gekauft, zum probieren. Dabei werde ich es aber auch belassen, war nicht all zu doll.


----------



## ttomm (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Conger Anlandegerät*

Danke für die Rückmeldung,

1. zum Geschmack von Fischen: wenn ich im Internet die Conger sehe, weiß ich auch schon, daß die nicht schmecken, weil die viel zu dünn sind, aber 3 Meter lang (will mir sowieso nicht in den Kopf, wieso die Länge gemessen wird. Einen guten Fisch erkennt man daran, wie fett der ist. meine ich)
Gräten beginnen erst ab Schwanz, vorher grätenfrei. Bei 10 Kilo Fisch ist das egal, ob der Schwanz Gräten hat (Meine Frau will auch das Stück für Suppe und so, aber ich (und meine kleine Tochter) will keine grätensuppe, daher weg damit.
Conger ist unglaublich lecker.
Ich kann nicht glauben, daß der Conger in der Bretagne so unbeliebt ist. Hier kost das Kilo 10,-, und das mit recht (ohne Gräten).
Conger ist geräuchert wie Aal unglaublich lecker, gegrillt unglaublich lecker, gebraten oder gekocht normal. Wenn ihr einen Spaghetti aus dem Wasser zieht, schmeckt der nicht. Eigengeschmack hat der Conger aber holla die Waldfee, wenn man  es nicht mag, mag man es nicht, ist wie beim Aal.
Aber der Geschmack von Fischen variiert, ich mag auch nix mehr vom Fischladen (oder von der Fischversteigerung direkt vom Kutter), seitdem ich weiß, wie Fisch schmecken kann.
Allerdings ist diese Ecke des Atlantiks dafür bekannt, daß die Fische gut schmecken, wegen des Nahrungsüberangebots.
Wenn die Fische ein paar Tage in der Bucht waren, schmecken die so lecker, voll mit süßem Fett, ohne Salz, unvergleichlich. Deswegen gibt es in guten Restaurants auch den Unterschied "aus der Bucht" oder "aus dem Meer", siehe Sushi.

2. 5 Kilo kann ich auch so rausheben, es geht hier um 10 Kilo, gerne auch mal 20, was den Drill dann auf 20min. verlängert, hab ich vergessen zu schreiben. 5 Kilo ist meist so klein, den wirft man wieder rein.

3. Montage verstärken: ich bin ja auf Wolfsbarsch und Heilbutt. Aber selbst wenn ich die Montage verstärke, komme ich ja nicht an das Band ran, weil ich ja die Angel inder rechten Hand habe und nichts nachgeben kann, denn nachgeben bei Grundfischen= ab in die Steine und verloren.
Hab ich aber schon an der Mole gemacht, Angel entlanggelaufen, Schnur entlanggehangelt bis zum Stahlseil und rausgezogen. Das war aber eine Conger Montage, Stahlseil am Haken. Und eines der Gründe, warum ich mit einer 11,95EUR Angel unterwegs bin.

4. Flying Gaff besten Dank, jetzt hab ich guggle Treffer, z.B. 
*Flying Gaff-Pier-Bridge-Smokin' Gaff*

Das wird über die Schur geschoben.
Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem, das ich während des gesamten Drills den Fisch nicht auf den Boden kommen lassen darf, was dazu führt, das er am Ende 2 Meter vor mir bei gebogener Rute habe. Keine Chance, an die Schnur zu kommen.
Jetzt hab ich eine Idee, eine Hundewürgestachelhalsband über die Angel zu werfen.

Weiß auch nicht.
Gruß,
Tom
.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Conger Anlandegerät*

Wie wäre es denn mit einem Heilbuttgaff?

http://www.anglerzentrale24.de/epag...fisch-Harpune&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal

Amis und Kanadier benutzen manchmal auch so etwas:

http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130702092014/guns/images/2/2d/Korth_.357_Magnum_(Combat).jpg

Jürgen


----------



## ttomm (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Conger Anlandegerät*

Danke,
geht nicht. Fisch ist mit dem Maul an der Oberfläche, die restlichen 1,x meter ziehen nach unten in die Steine.
Jede Annäherung mit jedwedem Gerät verursacht heftige Gegenwehr, also rechte Körperhälfte mit der Angel Richtung Wasser, mit Gefühl gegenhalten und langsam wieder hochziehen.
Dann kann man mit der linken nichts mehr ausrichten.
Harpune hab ich schon vor 2 Jahren probiert, geht nicht.

Das Problem tritt ja hauptsächlich im Winter beim Grundangeln auf. ist jetzt das 3. Jahr, und ich brauche eine Lösung.

Übrigends auch für andere Fische,
siehe https://www.flickr.com/photos/115552614@N04/12158135893/in/set-72157640187847125

Hundehalsband werd ich ausprobieren.
Gruß,
Tom


----------



## ttomm (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Conger Anlandegerät*

Zum Flying Gaff:
http://bobstackleboxtiger.ecrater.com/p/4269756/flying-gaff-pier-bridge-smokin

ist natürlich zu klein für einen Conger, aber geht in die richtige Richtung. 
Gibt es tatsächlich noch kein Würgeband für Fische? Wenn ich daran denke, wieviele Kraken ich verloren habe, weil ich die nicht heben konnte...
Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Wegberger (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Conger Anlandegerät*

Hallo,

3,90 Meter Welsstecken ..800gr Wurfgewicht .... 70kg Schnurtragkraft ...und dann pullen :m


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Conger Anlandegerät*



> Zum Flying Gaff:
> http://bobstackleboxtiger.ecrater.co...-bridge-smokin


Abgefahren, sowas habe ich noch nicht gesehen!
Sieht aber so aus, als ob dieses Foltergerät besser funktionieren wird, als eine Hundehalsband Konstruktion.
Es sei denn du schleifst jeden Stachel an dem Halsband spitz und dann gibt es immer noch keine Widerhaken, wie bei dem Flyinggaff.

Nachtragroblematisch wird die Handhabung(einhändig!) von dem Gerät sein, da kann man sich eventuell im Eifer, selbst einen von den Haken setzen!

Jürgen


----------



## Maifliege (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Conger Anlandegerät*

Ich kenn ähnliches nur von den Buhnen nahe Sète im Mittelmeer. Lies sich damals mit Spinngerät gar nicht beheben. Lösung: 60mm Platil strong und Zeit... Mein kräftigster, dicker als mein Oberschenkel und ca. 170cm lang, hat mich sicher 20 Minuten so beschäftigt. Mal er, mal ich. Sie geben auf, irgendwann... Ich würde an diesen Stellen entweder leicht fischen und sofortigen Abriss riskieren oder gezielt und dann mit geeignetem Gerät.

TL
Matthias


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Conger Anlandegerät*

Für mich gibt es leider nur eine Möglichkeit:

Einen Angelplatz suchen, wo sich der Fisch stranden lässt. Über ein langes Gaff lacht sich der Fisch platt. Der beste Kescher hält keinem kapitalen Conger stand.#t


----------



## ttomm (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Conger Anlandegerät*

Moin,
natürlich würde ich das Hundehalsband verkürzen und die Stacheln anschleifen.
Nochmal das Problem: Fisch ist am Ufer, aber darf nicht runterziehen, weil er dann in die Steine kommt. Genauso wie beim Kraken, den hat man am Haken, 1 Meter im Wasser, vcersucht auch, irgendetwas zu packen zu kriegen. Plattfische sind auch nicht viel besser, die bleiben halt nicht oben, wenn man sie rausziehen will, aber da kommt man ja manchmal noch mit einem Kescher drunter, der dann hoffentlich nicht abbricht.

Wir haben also unseren Tagesfang (alle 10 Minuten) am Haken und am Ufer, was dann?
Das passiert hier ja jedesmal. Wie hier oben der link der Rochen, entweder beißt Kleinkram (auch am großen Haken), der gleich als Köder wieder ausgeworfen wird, oder über 5 Kilo.
Egal, ob Conger oder Butt oder Rochen..
Ich war heute bei hohen Wellen auf den Steinen, bin bis zu den Knien nass geworden von den Wellen, für Wolfsbarsch oder Platte oder Dorsch. Und es beißt ein Conger.
Und das passiert im Sommer auch gerne, was großes dran (Drückerfisch oder was weiß ich was), und am Ufer kriegt man es nicht raus.
Wie machen das die Profis an den Buhnen in Nord- und Ostsee?  So stabiles Geschirr, daß sie die Angel entlanghangeln, bis sie die Schnur kriegen, und dann rauszerren? 3 Meter Stahlseil? 
Auf Stahlseil beißt der Wolfsbarsch schlecht, deswegen hab ich 50er monofile, als Vorfach, 40er Hauptschnur.
Gruß,
Tom


----------



## ttomm (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Conger Anlandegerät*

Moin,
Platz zum anlanden gibt es nicht, sonst wäre es ja einfach.
Hab ich schon an der Mole gemacht, Fisch herumgeführt bis zu den Steinen, da wirds flach, Spannung halten, im dunkeln die Steine runter, Stahlband greifen, rausziehen (und Angel hinterher).
1:3 Erfolgschance, grosser Fisch (oder Cefalopode) und Steine vertragen sich nicht, egal welche Schnur. In den Steinen=verloren.
Wer die Gegebenheiten sehen will, googlemaps 

https://www.google.de/maps/@43.659014,-8.0535886,14z

Ich will ja nix verheimlichen, wer will, kann es selber probieren.
Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Conger Anlandegerät*

Na deine Gegebenheiten sind etwa 2Km im Quadrat, damit hast du jetzt nicht einen Fangplatz verraten.

Leider funktioniert der Link auf deine Fischbilder nicht, würde mich und sicher andere auch interessieren.
Also entweder so:http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm
Oder du stellst sie auf dein Profil als Album, dass wäre auch eine Möglichkeit!

Jürgen


----------



## ttomm (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Conger Anlandegerät*



Maifliege schrieb:


> Ich kenn ähnliches nur von den Buhnen nahe Sète im Mittelmeer. Lies sich damals mit Spinngerät gar nicht beheben. Lösung: 60mm Platil strong und Zeit... Mein kräftigster, dicker als mein Oberschenkel und ca. 170cm lang, hat mich sicher 20 Minuten so beschäftigt. Mal er, mal ich. Sie geben auf, irgendwann... Ich würde an diesen Stellen entweder leicht fischen und sofortigen Abriss riskieren oder gezielt und dann mit geeignetem Gerät.
> 
> TL
> Matthias


Also, der zitieren Button ist auch antworten, wieder was gelernt.
So, die Lösung war jetzt was?
Abriß?
Das kann ich schon, mal früher (3 sek. mit Vorfach für normale Fische), mal später, egal, welchen Draht, an den Steinen, oder es gibt eine Schnur, die stark ist?
Ich hab ja viel von tackle und Fluor usw. gelesen, das gabs alles nicht, als ich mit Angeln anfing, aber ich hab mal geflochtene gekauft, wußte aber nicht, daß die nicht salzwasserfest ist.
Problem: Bin auf normale Fische, hab einen großen Fisch, egal was, gut gehakt, Oberlippe, sonst wären keine 20 min Drill möglich,
Fisch steht vor mir mit offenem Maul, komm nicht ran, weil Angel in der Hand, beim Nachlassen isser weg. Wie Rausziehen?
Ach ja, ich benutze nur billige Schnur oder Stahlseil, wenn es was besseres gibt, bitte um tips.
Vielleicht bin ich auch doof, langer Seitenarm und 3 Meter Vorfach, und das Problem ist gelöst.
Gibt es so eine Schnur?
Vielleicht ist meine Montage schlecht? Grundblei und 2m Seitenarm, sonst will der Wolfsbarsch nicht.
Gruß,Tom


----------



## ttomm (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Conger Anlandegerät*

Moin,
2 km in was? Wo ist denn da der Unterschied?
Das war von mir vielleicht schlecht formuliert, es ist sch. egal. wo. Im Winter kommen die Conger rein und die Wolfsbarsche, und die Kalmare. Hier gibt es keine "Fangplätze".
Ich hab jetzt bei flickr den link öffentlich gemacht, kleiner Fisch (7Kilo) aber schwierig zu heben.
Jeremy Wades, gibt es hoffentlich auch in Deutschland auf Dmax, hat das mal gut beschrieben.
Ohne Strand kriegt man sowas schlecht raus.
Gruß, Tom



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Na deine Gegebenheiten sind etwa 2Km im Quadrat, damit hast du jetzt nicht einen Fangplatz verraten.
> 
> Leider funktioniert der Link auf deine Fischbilder nicht, würde mich und sicher andere auch interessieren.
> Also entweder so:http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm
> ...


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Conger Anlandegerät*

Eine gleichermaßen taugliche Montage für Wolfbarsche und Clonger ist ein zu extremer Spagat. Du solltest dich entscheiden und dann auf entweder oder fischen. Aus Irland kenne ich es so, dass man auf Bass mit 11-13 ft. Ruten mit bis zu 5 oz. Wurfgewicht fischt und auf die Conger, auch von der Mole aus, besser zu Sachen aus der 30 lbs. Klasse greift.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Conger Anlandegerät*

Jetzt geht der Link und auch der Fangbericht liest sich recht abenteuerlich!

Zitat TS:



> Übrigends auch für andere Fische,
> siehe https://www.flickr.com/photos/115552...57640187847125



Du angelst dort wirklich mit einer 13€ Rute und einer 8€ Rolle?
Andere würden abschneiden?
Ich würde, vor allem wenn man öfters so angelt, schließlich ist dies wohl dein Ansatz, in besseres Gerät investieren!

Leider bin ich zu unerfahren im Meeres, Brandungsangeln, aber die Experten werden da sicher Tipps haben.
Bin damit hier raus.

Jürgen


----------



## ttomm (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Conger Anlandegerät*

Nein,
Rute mit Rolle kostet 13,- , die Rolle kostet 8 Euro, also kauf ich gleich das Set. Bis auf die fehlende Schnurbremse, die ist wirklich digital, an oder aus, klappt das ganz gut.
Vor 3 Jahren hatte ich hier noch mein gutes Angelgerät, Rute mit Aktion, Rolle mit Bremse, alles gut. Aber nur bedingt Salzwasser und Felsentauglich.
Aktion ersetzt jetzt der rechte Arm, Schnurbremse die linke Hand.
Was heißt abschneiden?

Das andere Angelset für Wolfsbarsche und Pollacks (diemit der Seitenlinie gebogen) und Makrelen und Stöcker, alles bis 2 Kilo, auch Kalmare,  ist eine 240er Rute mit Rolle für 12,-.
Ich ärger mich reglmäßig über die Rollen (ohne richtige Schnurbremse), Qualität ist hier teuer, (hab früher neben fishermans gewohnt quasi) und bestellen in Deutschland  ist erst  ab 200,- versandkostenfrei.
Meine Haken bestell ich aus China, direkt, 100 Stck. 1 Euro incl. Versand. Größere Haken aus Abfall von den Fischern. Blei aus alten Bleirohren.
Ich angele täglich! Wie mein alter Freund aus Dormagen zu sagen pflegte, ich muß ja die Familie am kacken halten.
Aber wo ist da das Problem, ich hab den Brocken am Ufer, und krieg ihn nicht raus?
Gruß,
Tom




Taxidermist schrieb:


> Jetzt geht der Link und auch der Fangbericht liest sich recht abenteuerlich!
> 
> Zitat TS:
> 
> ...


----------

